# Places to take Mrs



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Afternoon all

My Mrs is coming out for a 10 day break shortly and other than the touristy things im looking for some places to take her so she enjoys her break!! (Im trying to persuade her to move out next year).

Any suggestions as to places to visit or places to eat (that arent going to break the bank) would be appreciated.

Cheers
Judge


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you taken her up the Burj yet, very popular here...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Have you taken her up the Burj yet, very popular here...


You are very, very bad Rascal!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Shes banned me from going up the Burj!!! lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL, this thread could go very, very wrong....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are some ideas...

*Jumeriah Zabeel Saray*- Beautiful and palatial 
Go for dinner or book her a "daycation" at the spa.
Jumeirah Zabeel Saray - Talise Ottoman Spa- Offers

*Madinat*- dinners and drinks after a wander around the souk (a milder introduction than the souks in Deira)

*Breakfast* at one of the cafe's by the beach in JBR

*Lunch at the Farm* The Farm Dubai, Best restaurant in dubai

A *desert safari* or another experience with Desert Safari Dubai - Things to Do in Dubai - Platinum Heritage


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Judgedeed said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> My Mrs is coming out for a 10 day break shortly and other than the touristy things im looking for some places to take her so she enjoys her break!! (Im trying to persuade her to move out next year).
> 
> ...


QD's at Park Hyatt Dubai Creek, its a great place for couple and you will have the view of Dubai Skyline. Can be a lot of travel if you are staying in downtown.

Another option is The Irish Village in Garhoud. If you are interested in fish and chips this is the place to be.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sunder said:


> Another option is The Irish Village in Garhoud. If you are interested in fish and chips this is the place to be.


Hi,
Probably the last place I would want to take my Mrs!!
Smoky, over priced, plastic, Irish themed pub serving expensive fish and chips!
Jumeirah at Emirates towers is very nice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Probably the last place I would want to take my Mrs!!
> Smoky, over priced, plastic, Irish themed pub serving expensive fish and chips!
> Jumeirah at Emirates towers is very nice.
> ...


And a pain in the hole to get home from...

While Fish & Chips can be a craving every now and then for some of us living here ,it would not be on the list for food to eat while only visiting here.
I have yet to find a decent one here...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> And a pain in the hole to get home from...
> 
> While Fish & Chips can be a craving every now and then for some of us living here ,it would not be on the list for food to eat while only visiting here.
> I have yet to find a decent one here...


The Ivy.

Seriously.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In Abu Dhabi? Scappanapoli at Crowne Plaza always been one of our favourite restaurants (and 50% off food and drink 4-7pm), Shangai La restaurants and Westin or Yas Viceroy for brunch if into that.

Used to be decent bands at Heroes and PJ O'Reillys and both are generally pretty busy and some atmosphere.

Park hyatt, St. Regis and Saadiyat Beach club have some of the nicest beaches and (luxury?) set up with cabanas etc.

Worth a visit: Hatta Fort hotel, Liwa desert (Tilal Liwa or Qasr al Sarah - Qasr much dearer and nicer), if feeling flush banyan tree al wadi stay in one of the chalet/villa with own mini pool.

I still think Atlantis water park and Wild Wadi are better than Yas Waterworld for a fun day out.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Boardwalk by the Creek for mediterranean cuisine. Tip: best time is during sunset.

Al Khaima at Le Royal Meridien on Thursday evening (both Tanoura and belly dance are performed only on Thursdays) for lebanese, shisha.

Zheng He at Mina A' Salam for chinese.

Wafi Gourmet @Wafi mall - always top notch food quality, ambience, service for lebanese, shisha.

Bussola pizzeria or italian restaurant downstairs at Westin Mina Seyahi.

Someone recommended QD's - well, they have horrible food in my experience. Perfect place for shisha though. I would prefer going there after having dinner at Boardwalk which is next to each other.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> The Ivy.
> 
> Seriously.


Hi,
I like the way you had to put "seriously" in your post - because so many posts are windups!!
I also heard good things about the Ivy recently.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Have you taken her up the Burj yet, very popular here...


Wait till jojo sees this lol


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Judgedeed said:


> Shes banned me from going up the Burj!!! lol


You can always get the t-shirt...

Up the Burj - inkMASH Store


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I like the way you had to put "seriously" in your post - because so many posts are windups!!
> I also heard good things about the Ivy recently.
> Cheers
> Steve


Not a wind up at all Steve, really good food - not cheap but if you own an ML63 you can afford it....


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> You can always get the t-shirt...
> 
> Up the Burj - inkMASH Store


Whatever happened to the PanArabian Enquirer...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Whatever happened to the PanArabian Enquirer...


I've been wondering that too. They had so many funny stories and I'm sure we're not the only ones missing them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Not a wind up at all Steve, really good food - not cheap but if you own an ML63 you can afford it....


They used to do a pork, cheese and wine evening on a Tuesday (I think?). It was really good value for money and a great way to experience The Ivy on a kind of budget.


----------



## AlisVolatPropiis (Oct 18, 2015)

You can take her for horse riding ... the weather is perfect and so many good stables around ....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Not a wind up at all Steve, really good food - not cheap but if you own an ML63 you can afford it....


Hi,
I realise your post was serious - the Ivy has an awesome reputation.
What I meant - was you felt it necessary to put "seriously" in your post - so others could know it was not a wind up!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, obviously, this would be easier if you had added a bit about what your wife likes. That being said, I'd advise against The Ivy. If you're from the UK, it's a bit silly to travel across the world in order to eat British food - the same amount of money could get you something exactly the same only better in England. Find some interesting Lebanese restaurants with belly dancing or something else that she wouldn't get back home.

I'd say maybe go to Atlantis or Wild Wadi if she likes that kind of thing (you can't get a day at the water park in October/November in the UK) maybe a day on the Barasti beach, maybe a night at Barasti if that's your thing. Some sundowner drinks at Jetty Lounge or another really nice outdoors beach bar would be great and something she can't get in the UK, and maybe some fun desert stuff.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You could always spin her a line how much you've missed Mrs. JD and rather spend your days in bed with her than do anything else. Save a lot of money that way 👍


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

*Mrs Deed*

Ive been married 12 years no chance of that Rascal!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Ive been married 12 years no chance of that Rascal!


That's cos you don't pay enough attention to detail


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

lol sorry Goat!!!


----------



## Judgedeed (Sep 14, 2015)

Shame about rugby result last nite goat you were robbed!!!


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Judgedeed said:


> Shame about rugby result last nite goat you were robbed!!!


Bad form not to shake hands with the players after the game. Just showed he knew he was in the wrong.

But, in his defense the referee could only use TMO for the use of video replays to rule a foul play, or whether tries and kicks at goal are legitimate. So TMO was out of the question, and in rugby once the referee makes a decision he can not reverse it.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Bad form not to shake hands with the players after the game. Just showed he knew he was in the wrong.
> 
> But, in his defense the referee could only use TMO for the use of video replays to rule a foul play, or whether tries and kicks at goal are legitimate. So TMO was out of the question, and in rugby once the referee makes a decision he can not reverse it.


There's no defence for that useless prick's performance last night, the only human thing doesn't cut it. Anyway the key point being that TMO analysis would have likely resulted in no yellow card and Scotland losing a player for 10 mins so soon after half time, and a scrum being awarded to Oz (instead of penalty to Australia) so close to the final whistle, especially when those 3 penalty points went on to win the game.

Still played well, I like Australians mostly, and Judge Deed better start saving his pennies!


----------

